

How to get into Techstars or YC - dgerhardt
http://www.techinboston.co/how-to-get-into-techstars/

======
dgerhardt
(Audio) Interview with Ty Danco, Director at Techstars on what startups can do
to increase their chances of getting into a startup accelerator like
Techstars, YC etc and what those teams want to see when it comes to traction,
growth, pitch, etc.

